# Aftermarket filters



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Most aftermarket companies get the information in Q1 of the model year, so you should see something coming out any time between now and the next 3 months. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Dylan313 (Dec 27, 2013)

I've heard a lot of terrible things about Fram filters deteriorating so I've avoided them in all of my vehicles. I don't know how true the claims are, I should probably do some independent research before opening my stupid mouth, but, just throwing that out there.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

A quick reality check: There's only been ~3,000 of these vehicles sold in North America to date. Do you really expect your local Pet Boys to carry a filter for it?

BTW there are aftermarket filters available in Europe (where this engine comes from) if you're not an OEM guy. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Tomko said:


> A quick reality check: There's only been ~3,000 of these vehicles sold in North America to date. Do you really expect your local Pet Boys to carry a filter for it?
> 
> BTW there are aftermarket filters available in Europe (where this engine comes from) if you're not an OEM guy.
> 
> ...


 Well its only a little longer than a ECO gas version filter. So the diameter is there just longer. Shouldn't be that had to reproduce. And I'm only guessing before I get jumped but I would say one of these filter factories is contracted by Gm to make the OEM filter.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I forgot didn't GM only say there putting out 12000 for the first year so buy your scenario their will not be filters on the market for some time then. I not being critical but if they would market the car it would sell itself. I just don't like being strapped to the dealer for parts or ordering them from the net.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Dylan313 said:


> I've heard a lot of terrible things about Fram filters deteriorating so I've avoided them in all of my vehicles. I don't know how true the claims are, I should probably do some independent research before opening my stupid mouth, but, just throwing that out there.


You are correct about FRAM filters. Avoid them at all costs.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I share your frustration Gator, but I kind of knew what I was getting into when I purchased it.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I`m on a motorcycle forum as well an a member that did testing for that stuff tested several oil filters to come up with a good filter for the bikes said fram was one of the worst he tested, Purolator tested as one of the best.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> You are correct about FRAM filters. Avoid them at all costs.


 Agreed - I was told by an Alfa Romeo specialist the same and was advised AC Delcos are very good filters.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would not expect any aftermarket filters on this car for a long time. Eventually, someone will make them, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

Some of the aftermarket companies seem to a little slow lately with new filter applications. I work at a NAPA store and we had two calls today for fuel filters for 2013 Ram trucks with the Cummins and we don't have them listed yet. I even called the filter company to double check. Apparently the OE filter is on backorder due to the freezing temps everwhere in the country.

I also agree that Fram filters are junk. Just cut one apart and compare it to a NAPA Gold or Purolator to see the difference.


----------

